# What did Santa bring you 2014



## QldKev (25/12/14)

*So what brew/alcohol related stuff did Santa bring you this year.*


I got $100 cash with the message spend on homebrew or at Dans
A bottle of Laphroaig 10yr scotch
A bottle of Bowmore 12yr scotch
A bottle of VSOP superior Meukow Cognac
A glass measuring tube to put my hydrometer in rather than the cheap plastic one.


----------



## woodwormm (25/12/14)

I got a shiny keg king growler


----------



## tavas (25/12/14)

SFA :blink:

Better luck next year


----------



## slcmorro (25/12/14)

Hawks 2013/2014 Back to Back Premierships stein and a vacuum sealer


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/12/14)

Got 130bucks to spend at Barleyman....yeast and hops 

Also the wife gave me a new fermented


----------



## spog (25/12/14)

Your missus gave you a new fermented what ?


----------



## spog (25/12/14)

Got a boom box/ ghetto blaster that I can plug in USB sticks,handy for brewing podcasts.
It also takes an Ipad,handy for brewing podcasts.
It also takes an IPod ,again handy for brewing podcasts.
It also takes CDs , very handy for all my CDs when not listening to brewing podcasts.
The upshot being that I will now be able to listen to brewing podcasts in my shed because this unit is so powerful I will be able to hear the brewing podcasts anywhere in my shed,or for that matter anywhere I choose.
**** me,if I crank this thing up it will blow the walls of my shed !
Ideal for pissing my neighbours of by playing Nana Miskouri tunes at rupture your eardrums volumes. Am so ****'n happy at that prospect .
And speaking of plugging/ taking/and docking,Mrs Santa will be getting,later tonight a good.............umm,....thank you 
Cheers....spog..


----------



## MartinOC (25/12/14)

I got everything I wished-for: Cleared space to be able to set-up my brewery again after endless months of moving stuff around again..& again..& again..., being unable to brew & spending shitloads on commercial beer. YAY! BREWING again :beerbang: !!


----------



## madpierre06 (25/12/14)

$40 voucher at LHBChainS, probably use on a fresh wort kit as still only 1 shift a week at new work so best value option given current financial status. Chocolates to have in conjunction with Hazelnut Rocky Road Porter from latest swap meet (very bloody nice to be honest),, and a shirt which I wore while having a few libations this fine day.


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/12/14)

spog said:


> Your missus gave you a new fermented what ?


Yeah that's what she done, using my log in details @ Full Pint


----------



## gTrain (25/12/14)

Not quite Santa, but one of the managers at work was clearing out his shed. I've now got a second brew fridge (442lt), another STC1000 & 2 60lt fermenters.

I guess I should get brewing & knock out a couple of brews to repay him


----------



## Doubleplugga (25/12/14)

Got a 5 litre Schott Duran Erlenmeyer flask and a digital stir plate, score!!!


----------



## kelbygreen (25/12/14)

I got pants, shirts and thongs I guess I will use them while brewing (but then get in trouble afterward) Usally mow the law or paint the house in the new clothes I get for xmas wife loves when I do that but I just say no time to get changed you want it done now :lol:

But I may choose to brew naked in that case no I didnt get anything brew related apart from a carton of james squire :chug:


----------



## Mattrox (25/12/14)

Most notably.....

I got some Pilsner Glasses and 3 brews from left coast from the BIL.

I also got 3 chilli plants including a Jolokia from my Wife. Including a bottle special chilli fertilizer. I feel a hot sauce cook up coming on.

And a Jolokia Chilli IPA


----------



## Judanero (25/12/14)

I got a 5L Erlenmeyer, Motion Dynamics worm drive motor, assortment of Tri clover fittings, and the book "Brewing yeast and fermentation- Boulton and Quain"


----------



## Spiesy (26/12/14)

Wifey got me an awesome big beer book called "Barley and Hops, the Craft Beer Book". 

Sister gave me some Pilsner glasses, which is handy as I have none and I have a pils lagering back home. 

Mum and Dad gave us some money to put towards a charcoal bbq/smoker. 

I feel I have done very well, particularly after getting a Brau just a couple of weeks back.


----------



## justatad (26/12/14)

Just got the same old things - shirts,undies and a root all three sizes to big !


----------



## droid (26/12/14)

the mrs bought a caravan (j2013 jayco eagle off-road) she is very happy and as we all know if mumma's happy everyone's happy and that's good enough for me...

oh yeah - as a result of that happiness she bought me that ctn of ballast point ipa - yay! sounds about right/even stevens doesn't it $20k+ and $80 ?


----------



## toolio666 (26/12/14)

A growler of two birds taco & a rolled foot. Off to emergency this morning with crutches to see what it is. Wife is really happy, with me having just started 10 days leave & 2 rugrats with no childcare or kinder.


----------



## DU99 (26/12/14)

Socks...and a FWK from G&G


----------



## Nizmoose (26/12/14)

Got the 'World Atlas of Beer' by Tim Webb and Stephen Beaumont. Is a good flick through with lots of info


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (26/12/14)

I scored pretty well. My housemates got me a home brew calendar which has a different recipe each month. A set of 4 Spieglau glasses and a big ass drinking horn.


----------



## JDW81 (26/12/14)

designing great beers and a blichmann autosparge. off to the big green shed to source a stand to get my RIMS set up in the next week or so.


----------



## Pogierob (26/12/14)

40kg scales
3lt erlenmyer flask
Brewing book
$140 worth of g&g vouchers.
Envelope from the folks with a grand in it.
I also got a little pissed for christmas.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/12/14)

A couple of brew books: one good, one not so.
In-laws arrive today so I may get something else (apart from demanding houseguests).


----------



## toolio666 (26/12/14)

Update: rolled foot equals broken foot bone, half cast & an orthopaedic clinic in a few days. Medical certificate so cancelling annual leave to sick leave. 

Needed that like a hole in the head but at least a "reason" to watch the cricket...


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/12/14)

I got a nice little kettle bbq, perfect size for smoking/taking away camping, a plastic beer dispenser :unsure: and another 4 pack of SKW 99 not out (after i forced down the 4 i spontaneously bought a couple of days ago). Drank too much megaswill yesterday, feeling it today.


----------



## sp0rk (26/12/14)

A 4 pack of brew dog santa paws, 4 pack of pint shaker glasses and a 2 burner BBQ
Also bought myself an Aldi smoker this morning at half price


----------



## BottloBill (26/12/14)

toolio666 said:


> A growler of two birds taco & a rolled foot. Off to emergency this morning with crutches to see what it is. Wife is really happy, with me having just started 10 days leave & 2 rugrats with no childcare or kinder.


rolled my ankle getting of the back of work truckouch! 2 torn tendens and damaged ligaments, 14 weeks later can finally work a 12 hour day without to much discomfort


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/12/14)

We are trying to build a new shed so are having a light year. I got a set of four different spiel gelau beer glasses. 

From my boys I got four different types of coffee and a pretty neat bedside clock. Pretty impressed with big kid who is 8. His idea for the coffee it was a well thought out well intentioned present. 

But apart from all that I got to spend both Christmas day and boxing day with my two boys. And I get to follow that up with another 5 days until new years day. I'm as happy as pig in shit.


----------



## Danwood (26/12/14)

Pretty happy with the haul this year.

A bit of light reading and a couple of heavy drinks to go with the light reading. Happy Christmas all !


----------



## petesbrew (26/12/14)

A bottle opener to mount on the wall outside. 
Should've got one of these years ago! :beer:


----------



## pipsyboy (26/12/14)

Underpants.


----------



## CapnK (26/12/14)

FIL brought around a couple of bottles for lunch. Game of Thrones branded Ommegang 'fire and blood' Red Ale (malty with a hint of chilli, but not easy going, labelling sells it methinks) and Renaissance Brewing Imperial IPA (mmmm much better, could had two of those)

SIL (secret Santa) gave me an extract Pilsner kit (Muntons K&k export pilsner, some Maltodextrin plus tea bag of saaz) and some new pilsner glasses.
Replace the yeast and steep some grains to see if I can keep up with the AG quality ( which everyone else happily enjoyed!)


----------



## Doubleplugga (26/12/14)

A 5 litre Erlenmeyer flask and a digital stir plate! Can't wait to make my first starter.


----------



## Blind Dog (26/12/14)

Wort aeration kit and beer filtration kit, with a note from SWMBO expressing a wish that ithe latter be used religiously to reduce yeast induced flatulence.

Pretty happy although a touch annoyed (although not as much as SWMBO) that the filter kit arrived without the advertised connectors. Sure it'll be sorted once they reopen though


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/12/14)

Could be bothered taking pics so have added links...but I scored well.


Scored on of those mini keg chargers ( the ones with a mini regulator and uses soda cartridges) of youngest son. 
A really nice book set from MrsGrumpy - one book is a nice read about styles around the world and a heap of general beer-y stuff, second book is a tasting book you can write tasting notes in.
Daughter gave me a mini remote corntolled beer cooler esky thing. Its a novelty thing really, basically a plastic bucket on wheels - but it will be fun to drive a few beers accross the room.
A beer chill stick of the son in laws mother.


and not beer related, but MrsGrumpy also brought me a Smartwatch which is a very cool little gadget to play with.


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/12/14)

Hey, I was given the same book set!


----------



## leighaus (27/12/14)

Pair of air Jordan's,
Canvas art,
Lonely planet Book on sth America 
Couple beer glasses

And most importantly

Health and happiness and


----------



## peas_and_corn (27/12/14)

leighaus said:


> Pair of air Jordan's,
> Canvas art,
> Lonely planet Book on sth America
> Couple beer glasses
> ...


Don't leave me hanging!


----------



## spog (27/12/14)

leighaus said:


> Pair of air Jordan's,
> Canvas art,
> Lonely planet Book on sth America
> Couple beer glasses
> ...





peas_and_corn said:


> Don't leave me hanging!


An incurable disease from the the jungles in the Lonely Planet book ?.


----------



## hoppinmad (27/12/14)

I got the book "American Sour Beers" by Michael Tonsmeire and 3 tap decal holders for the kegerator. Very happy indeed!


----------



## b-rad (27/12/14)

I got a 3 tap font up graded from a twin for the kegerator (last year gift)
2 perlick taps
s/s drip tray
fresh wort kit
and a dart board


----------



## Bribie G (27/12/14)

Fill central column with ice.Gentle pour into outer void via bronco hose.
And it lights up.
Yippee ka yay.


----------



## menoetes (27/12/14)

A new 47lt esky to be converted into a mush tun,
The promise of my first immersion chiller in the new year,
A craft beer tasting 8 pack (from BWS methinks),
A good soaking from my nephews in our christmas waterfight,
and the leave to get properly pissed on boxing day...


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/12/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Could be bothered taking pics so have added links...but I scored well.
> 
> 
> Scored on of those mini keg chargers ( the ones with a mini regulator and uses soda cartridges) of youngest son.
> ...


And two new signs for the Bbq/bar area. (The two outside ones).

Needless to say the one one the left is coming down when grandma comes to visit


----------



## Mattrox (27/12/14)

I got a bunnings voucher from the MIL..... So after buying enough stuff to keep SWMBO happy, I got a 25L water drum to be a 2nd fermenter. 

Plus I got a precision ratchet screwdriver kit, 3mm vinyl tube and super glue...... amassing the requirements for a tap king hack.


----------



## MastersBrewery (27/12/14)

Bit spoiled this year!! Santa is a lil slow on delivery with the brew Pi gear but got a stir pate and flasks, now as well doing their bit as I type. Amazingly I can still type after the big brew day with the neighbor that started at 11am, just finished up! The missus got home from work with burgers and said to me "your glass is empty! I'll grab you one when I get mine !!! " The brew assistant bless his 4yo sole is in bed out cold after spending the day doing doughnuts on the front lawn in his 12v electric car (watch out Jamie). Sat back watching the cricket while the rig did it's thing.
TOP Christmas, but I know Santa only comes once a year. Pity the weather next week end looks like a pearla.....


----------



## yum beer (27/12/14)

Got a 'Man Cave' sign and a box of new beer glasses(360ml...perfect for the stubbies I bottle in) and a new computer for creating tasty recipes.
Oh and yes...the 'we don't drink homebrew' brother in laws finally discovered the true joy of homebrew...alas I got a half emptied beer fridge for Xmas and they went home with most of their 150 lashes tap king bottles......


----------



## roastinrich (30/12/14)

I scored well this year!


----------



## chubbytaxman (30/12/14)

Wouldn't mind having a crack at those beers roasty ...
What state you in mate ??

edit: Looking for a place to get some :chug:


----------



## mosto (30/12/14)

Only one brew related item this year. A homebrew calendar with a different beer and food recipe for each month. Actually was picked out by my sister-in-law's boyfriend. He's tried a few of my brews and wants to get into it properly after doing the standard K&K, follow tin instructions, no temp control route a few years ago and giving it away because it tasted like shit. Nice bloke and they're getting pretty serious, so hoping he sticks around. Having a brewing brother-in-law would be pretty cool.


----------



## tomdavis (30/12/14)

Very lucky to get a SS Brewtech Brewmaster bucket, as supplied by the top chaps at Full Pint, which I already have earning it's money with a Chimay Blue clone.

I also got this book full of 'rediscovered' recipes from 1800-1965: http://goo.gl/9B0cMB

It's very good too, I am looking forward to making a few 19th Century porters....

Happy chappy.


----------



## Mattwa (30/12/14)

I got Designing Great Beers and a Brew Journal plus a voucher for the Barleyman. Very happy.


----------



## Yob (30/12/14)

GTA-V and a new 48" dedicated gaming LCD + Borderlands II and Borderlands Prequel, have set up the bungalow now to be gaming central.. seems a tad excessive for the limited time I do get to use it but effing awesome none-the-less :beerbang:

+ assorted beer stuff


----------



## leighaus (31/12/14)

i have a tricked out PC and a PS4... i barely have time to game on either.. but knowing i have them, makes me feel adequate


----------



## marksy (31/12/14)

There is always time for games. 

Santa got me a fish tackle box, and the kids got fishing rods. But I also got my self a bag of grain, hops and yeasts. The only beer related thing I got was a stubby holder from mum.


----------



## mofox1 (31/12/14)

I said any of the brewing elements series would be awesome.

So she got me all four.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (31/12/14)

Almost didnt fit down the chimney. 
I had to brew the farmhouse ale though.


----------



## roastinrich (1/1/15)

chubbytaxman said:


> Wouldn't mind having a crack at those beers roasty ...
> What state you in mate ??
> 
> edit: Looking for a place to get some :chug:


I'm in nsw chubby. SWMBO got em from beer cartel.


----------



## TheWiggman (5/1/15)

I got a stonegrill frying pan.
From my wife.
Who was sick of the cleaning the old frying pan when I cook breakfast for her.

Seriously.

(lucky I bought myself an O2 kit)


----------



## stux (5/1/15)

I got SWMBO a new 360L chest freezer.







Which means I now have a new 250L chest fridge to cold store kegs in... 

And a a nice 60L Coleman Xtreme Wheeled Esky, for bottled beverages. It came with a nice selection of 6 craft beers rattling around in it too.






And a nifty 3 pack of Bridge Road IPA + Spieglau IPA glass pack thing. Great glass. Nice beer too.


----------



## VP Brewing (5/1/15)

A slab of SN Torpedo. And that's all I remember about Xmas


----------



## beercus (5/1/15)

A 60L urn


----------

